# Review of Evidence-Based Hypnotherapy



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Review of Evidence-Based Hypnotherapy*Over the past decade, many high quality studies have been published which provide support for the efficacy of hypnotherapy, including meta-analyses and systematic reviews which collate data from multiple studies to form a more general picture of the research findings. Many studies provide evidence relating to the treatment of acute or chronic pain, and certain stress-related or psychosomatic medical conditions such as insomnia, migraine and IBS.http://www.hypnotherapists.org.uk/1349/rev...search-snippet/Copyright © Donald Robertson, 2009 Reprinted from _The Hypnotherapy Journal_ Spring 2009


----------

